# [portage] paquete favorito?? wtf

## upszot

hola gente...

 queria hacer una actualizacion de "logrotate" y me tiro el siguiente cartel.... alguien tiene idea de que es esto???

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa  logrotate

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * app-admin/logrotate

Would you like to add these packages to your world favorites? [Yes/No] 

```

es la 1ra vez q veo algo asi...

Saludos

----------

## SS3

Hola, te está preguntando si quieres añadirlo a el fichero world ya que le pasastes esa opción entre otras a emerge yo creo que de forma equivocada, por eso te pregunta, si quieres actualizarlo simplemente sincroniza portage usando el mismo emerge o eix y luego lo actualizas si es que está una nueva versión desponible usando emerge -1 logrotate.

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

 *SS3 wrote:*   

> Hola, te está preguntando si quieres añadirlo a el fichero world ya que le pasastes esa opción entre otras a emerge yo creo que de forma equivocada, por eso te pregunta, si quieres actualizarlo simplemente sincroniza portage usando el mismo emerge o eix y luego lo actualizas si es que está una nueva versión desponible usando emerge -1 logrotate.
> 
> 

 

Hola... entiendo el hecho de que lo quiere agregar en el world...  pero ya esta en world (nunca instalo nada por fuera)

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ grep logrotate /var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/logrotate
```

y antes de ejecutar el emerge actualice syncronise... "emerge --sync"

 *SS3 wrote:*   

> Hola, te está preguntando si quieres añadirlo a el fichero world ya que le pasastes esa opción entre otras a emerge 

 

no entiendo a que opcion te referis, 

 si te fijas bien... las opciones que le pase fueron "-uDvNa"

u --> update 

D -> que se fije en las dependencias

v -> vervose

N  -> que busque si agrege nuevas USE para dicho paquete 

a   -> pregunte confirmacion para emerger....

saludos

----------

## SS3

Pués simplemente le estás pasando el nombre del paquete a emerge que en este caso es logrotate, cuando usas world no necesitas eso, por eso trata de añadirlo a ese fichero. Tu imagina que eliminas un paquete del sistema del cual logrotate es una dependencia, pués bién en este caso emerge --depclean no lo eliminaría del sistema. Para este caso tienes la opción --oneshot (-1). Tienes mas info en el manual de emerge, y un buén howto de como usarlo correctamente en el hilo de los mejores posts.

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

No estoy muy seguro pero creo que esa pregunta sólo debe aparecer cuando en un emerge anterior las cosas no finalizaron correctamente. Es consecuencia de una especie de autoresume.

----------

## SS3

No, para eso ya tienes la opción de emerge --resume (-r), a menos que se la indiques en /etc/make.conf para que la utilices por defecto no lo hará sin que lo indiques en la shell.

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

 *SS3 wrote:*   

> Pués simplemente le estás pasando el nombre del paquete a emerge que en este caso es logrotate, cuando usas world no necesitas eso, por eso trata de añadirlo a ese fichero. Tu imagina que eliminas un paquete del sistema del cual logrotate es una dependencia, pués bién en este caso emerge --depclean no lo eliminaría del sistema. Para este caso tienes la opción --oneshot (-1). Tienes mas info en el manual de emerge, y un buén howto de como usarlo correctamente en el hilo de los mejores posts.
> 
> Saludos.

 

...  :Shocked:  em... no estoy haciendo un emerge -uDvNa world  ... simplemente update de un paquete... que como mostre arriba, esta en el world...

(no entiendo a que te referis con que no necesito hacer eso? )...

si ejecutaria un emerge del world, me va a querer actualizar todo el world y eso no es lo q quiero... simplemente quiero actualizar "logrotate"...(q muchas veces lo he actualizado de esta forma, y en los mas de 2 años q uso esta distribucion nunca me habia aparecido ese cartel...)

... de cualquier forma...volvi a ejeturar un "emerge --sync && emerge -uDvNa logrotate" y esta vez, ya no me aparecio el cartel... (el anterior lo termine cortando con "ctrl+C") y actualizo solo "logrotate" como queria...

igual, sigo sin entender el pq de ese cartel...  :Sad: 

SS3: el handbook es mi biblia... siempre recurro a la documentacion para refrescarme la memoria con algunas cosas...

   conozco la opcion (-1) de emerge, y que pasa cuando tiras un --depclean y un paquete no esta en el world y no depende de nadie... 

 pero no creo q este sea el caso...

y como bien vos dijiste tampoco me inclino por el lado del resumen... 

saludos

----------

## SS3

Es cierto, no me había dado cuenta de eso, no usa world para nada.

Saludos.

----------

